# Best Deal On Wax



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Im sure its been asked a million times, But I cant get the search on this forum to pull up anything. 

Just looking for the best deals on some snowboard wax. I usually just go with Hertel, but it's been a while since I bought any. Thought I'd see if there were any better deals or something new I should try. What do you guys use?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I use oneballjay personally... Oneballjay and bluebird are commonly considered the best wax for normal riders.

Just educate yourself about wax and the temperature ratings each specific wax works for. All temp wax isn't really all temp wax..... I see a TON of people who think all temp can be used in every single application and I'm usually flying by them as they're riding velcro


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The best deal on wax is to buy in bulk. Buy a kilo of swix or toko and sell off what you don't need by the bar. You'll probably end up making money.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

1 lb. brick of Bluebird for $20, your choice of temp/compound


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Snowboard Super HotSauce Wax 25 x 1 ounce Bars, all mountain snowboard wax

Better deal than the 3/4 lb brick and one ounce bricks are easier to work with. You only need about half an ounce per wax, so its only about 66 cents per wax.

Get the 160 ounce deal if you wanna get a shit load of wax.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Decided to go with 2 lbs of one ball jay wax on amazon. One lb of cold wax, one lb all temp. ($27 with shipping)Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Qball said:


> Snowboard Super HotSauce Wax 25 x 1 ounce Bars, all mountain snowboard wax
> 
> Better deal than the 3/4 lb brick and one ounce bricks are easier to work with. You only need about half an ounce per wax, so its only about 66 cents per wax.
> 
> Get the 160 ounce deal if you wanna get a shit load of wax.


Just like to chime in that this is what i do. Great wax.


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> I use oneballjay personally... Oneballjay and bluebird are commonly considered the best wax for normal riders.
> 
> Just educate yourself about wax and the temperature ratings each specific wax works for. All temp wax isn't really all temp wax..... I see a TON of people who think all temp can be used in every single application and I'm usually flying by them as they're riding velcro


Can you educate us on the right Oneballjay wax to use? They seem to have heaps, not sure what is best. Why can't they just have a warm, all temp and cold?


----------

